

Wyoming rejects science education standards over climate change - rachellaw
http://arstechnica.com/science/2014/03/wyoming-rejects-science-education-standards-over-climate-change/

======
rachellaw
It's the subheading that kills me: : Reality, legislator argues, needs to
comport with the state's economic interests.

~~~
throwwit
Seems we'll be learning evolution the hard way. Weeeeeeeeeeeee!

------
esbranson
Yawn. Its one thing to say there is or was an ice age; its entirely something
different to say humans caused it. Alot of global warming nuts like to confuse
these arguments.

"I don't think humans are causing global warming." "So you don't believe in
global warming? You're crazy!"

